# Cory Cat Fish Lifespan



## RSidetrack (Jul 17, 2011)

I was wondering what the Cory Catfish lifespan is. I have had my cories for almost 5 years now and I had gotten them when they were almost full size already. This morning I came to find one had passed away :frown: Though they have been through a lot, most recent event was a CO2 purge into the tank which killed most of my fish off. I was just wondering if perhaps I should be ready for them to start passing on?

I did check my tank parameters, everything was normal as it always has been. My Nitrates were low, but I went ahead and did my Saturday water change today just because I found the poor guy :frown:


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

Their lifespan is from 4-7 years. I am sorry to hear about the fish deaths.


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 17, 2011)

sssnel said:


> Their lifespan is from 4-7 years. I am sorry to hear about the fish deaths.


Okay - if I had to guess they are more towards 6 years so I guess it is coming to that time. The CO2 issue probably didn't help matters. Thanks for the info!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Cory cats have been known to live 25 years. I have had my Weitzmani corys for 9.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

garfieldnfish said:


> Cory cats have been known to live 25 years. I have had my Weitzmani corys for 9.


+1! should be around 20 years depending on the specific species.


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

Didn't know how long they can live.. that's awesome cause they're my favorite fish especially since I have 6 baby pepper Cory's


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ yeah i have 6 peppered's i've raised from fry's.. they're maybe a year old now and still smaller than the parents


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

In one tank I have a bunch of miss-matched corries that are all over 9 years. Most of them are blind though ...


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> ^^ yeah i have 6 peppered's i've raised from fry's.. they're maybe a year old now and still smaller than the parents


yeah right now i have my 6 i raised since fry in a 20H that i will be putting in a nice looking octagon 20 gal that is 30" L and like 16" H.. than 7 in my 29 gal once of them i raised since fry ( it just appeared one day at half size ahaha)

im thinking of putting all the corys in that tank with no other fish, or maybe a betta.. that will be placed in my room at the end of my bed once im done redoing my room in a couple weeks


----------



## CoryBoy (Oct 5, 2017)

I hatched a brood of cory trilineatus in 1980, in a tank in my lab when I was getting my Master's degree. They survived several long distance moves. The last one died in 2005. I buried it in a clump of white birches (white bark, black markings).


----------

